# Wooden Clock



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Look what came in the post! cant wait to start on this one, going for a quick walk into town to trawl the charity chops for watches and clocks, then gonna start getting stuck into this tonight!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Something on my todo list when I finally retire; what model clock is it? I'm sure we'd all love to watch your progress so keep the photos coming.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Its the sextus

http://www.woodentimes.com/wygsextuskit.html

will take some photos as i build it :yes:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just had a look at the video online, what a fascinating escapement. Best of luck with the build.

http://www.woodentimes.com/sextusvideo.html


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

the escapment is v-nice,

i have to admit thats what made me buy it in the first place, i just happened to stumble upon it by accident


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

8 Hours in .....

Good job the Mrs is on nights! this way i get to make a mess inside and i don't have to tidy my workbench in the garage!!


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

FINISHED! (well its running, just need to paint and glue on the little fancy bits)

For anyone who was thinking of getting one, they are super simple to make and the instructions are top notch, its all pre cut with a routing mill so no burnt edges like with laser cut ones, the only thing that needs to be cut it the metal rods that attach the gears, no special equipment either, just PVA glue, 2 clamps, a small hobby hand saw, jewellers vice, sand paper, drill, hammer and a small flat file.

overall took me about 10 hours, but i think if i was not watching films while doing it then i would of done it in 5-6 hours.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Superb video, a nod to H1 in the design there! :buba:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for all those pictures and the video Ebd, a cracking project. I must look a little deeper into the supplier. How long does it run on one wind or should that question really be,'how long is your piece of string?'


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

I paid 192 EURO with shipping from the guy, he emailed me within 5 mins of buying it via paypal and thanked me, and he sent me the instructions via email to "ease the waiting time" also telling me to read through them a few times, a day later he emailed me to say he was posting it the next day, then the next day he emailed me the Tracking number (UPS) - four days later i had it.

it comes with EVERYTHING you need except glue and tools, and it has a nice ring bound set of A4 instructions with real photo's, cad photos, and also full scale drawings and diagrams. he also posted two bags of haribo sweets with the parcel!!

All the materials are top grade, the ply wood is the muts nuts, not a single flaw in any of the parts, and the milling is great too, nice to know people are keeping their cutting tips sharp as so many times i have bought things and had burns and bad chipping/rough cuts from the tools used. i didn't have to sand one part. (apart from getting rid of the sprews that attached the cogs to the boards)

the book also has a chapter on clock making theory to allow you to see how it runs and how to set it up.

I have to say its pretty much the best service i have ever received from a website.

running time? - depends how long the string is, i read on a website that it runs two days at normal height, i will find out soon enough, and as for accuracy - again on the same forum the acceptable accuracy is apparently between 1-5 mins a day


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

That is a really neat clock. Very impressed. A bit like a Meccano set


----------

